# Wordle life, its the 5 letter thuganomics



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Share scores and discuss today’s word?
> 
> Wordle 243 5/6
> 
> ...


Wordle 243 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Couldn’t get that one stinking letter until the last go…


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 243 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 243 6/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> 🟩⬛🟨🟨⬛
> ...


last letter was a guess for me (same one you were missing) could have been 1 of 5 words

lucky guess


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 243 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 244 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 244 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
> ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
> ...


how did you get a new one 

or does it reset for everybody on a different time?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how did you get a new one
> 
> or does it reset for everybody on a different time?


Think it resets at 00:00 local time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 243 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not gonna lie

that was a hard one (my yellows made a little heart)

Wordle 244 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Does anybody have some fav starting words?

i like audio and adieu for the vowels

i also like bucks for the sheer fuckery of it, and there’s a lot of ‘cks’ words

any other good ones?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I usually go with STARE tbh, although it’s probably better to try and get an I and an N in there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> I usually go with STARE tbh, although it’s probably better to try and get an I and an N in there.


intel might be good

2 vowels and ‘n’ / ‘t’ makes appearances quite often

edit> inept too


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> intel might be good
> 
> 2 vowels and ‘n’ / ‘t’ makes appearances quite often
> 
> edit> inept too


True, both decent choices…

It’s quarter to midnight and I’m discussing Wordle strategies. When did we become sad old men, LICC? 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> True, both decent choices…
> 
> It’s quarter to midnight and I’m discussing Wordle strategies. When did we become sad old men, LICC? 😂


lolll… its been a couple of years for me already 

welcome to the sad old man club, dad bods are to the left, latest issue of ‘advanced mechanics and garden pottery’ is on the right


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 244 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Crane or crate for me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 245 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 245 5/6

🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 244 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 245 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just made it. phew


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not gonna lie - this one irritated me 

Wordle 245 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 245 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yeah this one had the typical guess the single letter fuckery.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 245 6/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
> ...


starting with a 0 on line 1 and a 1 on line 2 is hard


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Seven day streak.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> starting with a 0 on line 1 and a 1 on line 2 is hard


I feel like I could have gotten it with less lines if I didn't panic after line 3. I went fishing for letters at line 4 and forgot about one yellow letter that would have solved it earlier.

Yeah I'm not on hard mode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dang - you can see NYTimes took over

Wordle 246 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 246 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 246 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495401382941237249


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495401382941237249


people who hate wordle at the same people never getting 5 green blocks in a row

FACTS - thats a 5 letter word


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 247 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Too easy


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 247 3/6

⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 247 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Did the letters start ‘flipping’ weird for anybody else? Was like it was stuttering or lagging

Wordle 247 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I dunno, I am in 5/6 valley these days - was an easy word, but I got there in a very roundabout way. My starting word was bad


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 248 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not too shabby…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy peasy today 

for once my starting word was mint

Wordle 248 3/6

🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 248 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This was harder for me. Process of elimination via vowels took a way longer time than I expected.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 248 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Wordle 249 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What are your usual starting words?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> Wordle 249 4/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> ⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
> ...


I like audio for the vowels

thanks for the th start and ks end

but I don't have set starting words - sometimes I start with Bucks for the fun of it


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 249 5/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had to be the last possible letter being the correct one eh?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 249 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 249 5/6
> 
> ⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
> 🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
> ...


Amazing how often that happens.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

not gonna lie - this was a super lucky guess on turn 3

Wordle 249 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 249 4/6
> 
> ⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
> 🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
> ...


About as often as hitting multiple greens on the first 2 words. The highs and lows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy peasy

Wordle 249 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 249 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 250 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

From zero to hero.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

@LifeInCattleClass 
Even 4th language guy like me can do that. Was my first time trying it by the way. Fourth row was lucky punch, because all letters were there already and even the position was clear by logic. So had not even to know the final word. 

Wordle 250 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

If you want a challenge, I suggest you to try Wördle, because it got four letters more. Ä, Ö, Ü and ß.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 250 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Trickier one today


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> @LifeInCattleClass
> Even 4th language guy like me can do that. Was my first time trying it by the way. Fourth row was lucky punch, because all letters were there already and even the position was clear by logic. So had not even to know the final word.
> 
> Wordle 250 6/6
> ...


Are you just randomly guessing a word? How did you got from green letter in the 2nd word to 3 yellows and zero correct letters next?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Are you just randomly guessing a word? How did you got from green letter in the 2nd word to 3 yellows and zero correct letters next?


1. Problem is for me finding english words with 5 letters out of the blue. 
2. Tried to use as many different letters as possible in fourth line.
3. Hey, that was my first try!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 250 3/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
> ...


Geez, what a recovery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 250 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Wordle 250 6/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
> 🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
> ...


nerve-wracking stuff

nobody wants to be the first one in this thread to not get it that day


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 250 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I got lucky, I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman is not great at wordle 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496336848074989571


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nobody wants to be the first one in this thread to not get it that day


Yeah


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I panicked my socks off 

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My socks were off too. Look at the first two words in mine. lol


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I say it like it is. On time I had totally lost here. 
In the very end I thought forever which words I know with letter ? on fourth place with all the other 14 letters exluded. I stumbled over such a word by random and tried it, jackpot. Still have no clue which other words exist without all the other letter. 
Learning english the way Apu Nahasapeemapetilon did, could have helped here.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 251 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took me a while…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 252 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Simple after the process of elimination.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 252 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Quite a big leap from 2 to 3, but I’d used up a lot of letters that could have been in there.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 252 4/6


Nice. To bad, I needed another guess:
Wordle 252 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So silly - could only be one of 2 words really by row 3

and i chose wrong 

Wordle 252 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 253 4/6

🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 253 4/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boop!

Wordle 253 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 253 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Wordle 253 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Never heard of this before, tried it for the first time and it seems easy. I honestly don't get the appeal. What is the point of this game?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Punkhead said:


> Wordle 253 3/6
> 
> 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
> 🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
> ...


we all don’t know - try it again tomorrow, try and figure it out - and tell us if you find the appeal

all of us are looking for it every day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Punkhead said:


> What is the point of this game?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So I tried it. I don't get it, what's the point? Guessing words?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> So I tried it. I don't get it, what's the point? Guessing words?
> View attachment 117513


Try again tomorrow

you’ll see


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 254 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It is just a fun word game.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy one 

Wordle 254 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 254 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another 4. My usual starting word didn’t do me many favours.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we all don’t know - try it again tomorrow, try and figure it out - and tell us if you find the appeal
> 
> all of us are looking for it every day


OK, I did it again, guessed the word, still have no idea. I guess this is one of those simple, pointless things that gets popular for a while and the hype dies down once everyone realises how stupid it is, like Flappy Bird or Planking. Seriously, if you get addicted to something like this, don't ever try alcohol or gambling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 254 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Punkhead said:


> OK, I did it again, guessed the word, still have no idea. I guess this is one of those simple, pointless things that gets popular for a while and the hype dies down once everyone realises how stupid it is, like Flappy Bird or Planking. Seriously, if you get addicted to something like this, don't ever try alcohol or gambling.


wow, look at you

so much better than all of us liking the game - and here to tell us so too

here is a 5 letter word for you

C?NT?

check if you can figure it out

(spoiler... its cents)


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 255 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not gonna lie, I’m a little proud of myself right now… 😉


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> OK, I did it again, guessed the word, still have no idea. I guess this is one of those simple, pointless things that gets popular for a while and the hype dies down once everyone realises how stupid it is, like Flappy Bird or Planking. Seriously, if you get addicted to something like this, don't ever try alcohol or gambling.


Bruh this is like crossword puzzles but for the super lazy. Though some people made crazy harder versions of it to try to cash in on the hype. Like multiple words or my favorite, name an NBA player version lol.

Also today's word:

Wordle 255 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys…. I’m the first one to not get it

last word could only be one of two - and i chose the wrong one 

Wordle 255 X/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys…. I’m the first one to not get it
> 
> last word could only be one of two - and i chose the wrong one
> 
> ...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys…. I’m the first one to not get it
> 
> last word could only be one of two - and i chose the wrong one
> 
> ...


Omg I could understand why you guessed the last word. Totally a more logical pick. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Omg I could understand why you guessed the last word. Totally a more logical pick. lol


RIGHT? like, between the two

should've known NY Times would be all 'global'


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> RIGHT? like, between the two
> 
> should've known NY Times would be all 'global'


You can't blame the global conspiracy for failing to even guess the first letter in 5 attempts.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 255 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> You can't blame the global conspiracy for failing to even guess the first letter in 5 attempts.


i am blaming Russia

it feels like the right thing to do under the circumstances - I blame them for everything

....or should i blame India in this case today?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i am blaming Russia
> 
> it feels like the right thing to do under the circumstances - I blame them for everything
> 
> ....or should i blame India in this case today?


Just blame America or China.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I almost thought it would get me again 

Wordle 256 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 256 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The curse of the last missing letter...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 256 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
> ...


lol - that is terrible - i can think of a couple of words that could‘ve been

nerve-wracking stuff


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - that is terrible - i can think of a couple of words that could‘ve been
> 
> nerve-wracking stuff


It was always in the bag after the 3rd word. Think there were only 3 other options left after that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 256 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 256 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I tried wordle once, failed, and gave up


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 257 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I still don't get the point of this. Type a five-letter word with a lot of vowels, type another five-letter word eliminating any greyed out vowels but including common consonants and then guess ... ok? I don't think Wordle is my kind of game, but then I find Sudoku really isn't either. And how come I have Wordle 256 while some of you have Wordle 257? Mysterious. 

Wordle 256 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Anyway, I'm out of the Wordle game. I just wanted to see what it was all about.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 257 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 257 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



GothicBohemian said:


> I still don't get the point of this. Type a five-letter word with a lot of vowels, type another five-letter word eliminating any greyed out vowels but including common consonants and then guess ... ok? I don't think Wordle is my kind of game, but then I find Sudoku really isn't either. And how come I have Wordle 256 while some of you have Wordle 257? Mysterious.
> 
> Wordle 256 3/6
> 
> ...


The appeal is like codebreaking

like - you have an ‘e’ in position 2, and yellow - what word has ‘e’ in position 3 while also including S and T

its just a bit of fun and scratches a daily puzzle itch


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The appeal is like codebreaking
> 
> like - you have an ‘e’ in position 2, and yellow - what word has ‘e’ in position 3 while also including S and T
> 
> its just a bit of fun and scratches a daily puzzle itch


Does the challenge eventually increase? Like, do the words get harder depending on how you do in previous attempts?

Wordle 257 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Does the challenge eventually increase? Like, do the words get harder depending on how you do in previous attempts?
> 
> Wordle 257 3/6
> 
> ...


not really - you just get in a groove of your starting word and then it sometimes misleads you

like i normally start with ‘audio’ or similar

the word was ‘rupee’ and at the last guess for me it was either puree or rupee and i guessed wrong

So, your own methods become the thing that sometimes makes it difficult


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Does the challenge eventually increase? Like, do the words get harder depending on how you do in previous attempts?
> 
> Wordle 257 3/6
> 
> ...


It is just one 5 letter word daily. Similar to a simple daily puzzle in newspapers for readers to solve. A reason why New York Times bought it. A shorter less time consuming crossword puzzle that can be addictive.

There are higher difficulty made by fans with multiple/longer words but that isn't the spirit of the game of the original. Which is a simple game that can be played without spending too much time.

Wordle 258 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This one's a little tricky.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 258 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 258 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
> ⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
> ...


that’s why i think you own starting method makes it difficult sometimes @GothicBohemian

this was a tricky one for Tofu, who is very good at this game


Wordle 258 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

but an easy one for me


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s why i think you own starting method makes it difficult sometimes @GothicBohemian
> 
> this was a tricky one for Tofu, who is very good at this game
> 
> ...


The first letter is the trick. The last letter curse has now expanded to two letters curse with this one.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 258 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s why i think you own starting method makes it difficult sometimes @GothicBohemian
> 
> this was a tricky one for Tofu, who is very good at this game
> 
> ...


Wordle 258 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I haven't changed methods. Still works for me so far. Once I eliminate/confirm vowels, it cuts down on the potential five-letter word options.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bit of last letter lottery there

Wordle 259 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 259 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nuts, thought I had it in 3…


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 259 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 259 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I made stairs.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Wordle 259 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 260 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 260 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 260 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Should have got it in 4, but went for a daft word.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

what a rollercoaster of emotions

Wordle 260 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 261 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not overly difficult today.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you guys go for getting it as quickly as possible or getting it at all?

E.g. suppose you had

- O A S T
with two shots left

You knew it was either Boast, Roast or Toast would you guess one of them to get it in 5 or guess a word like BRATS to make sure you get it in 6?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wordle 261 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I just started playing too, am a fan of word games


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> Do you guys go for getting it as quickly as possible or getting it at all?
> 
> E.g. suppose you had
> 
> ...


I always live on the edge…


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 261 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Do you guys go for getting it as quickly as possible or getting it at all?
> 
> E.g. suppose you had
> 
> ...


i boast, roast, toast it and pray i get lucky 

Wordle 261 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Guessing is part of the fun.

Wordle 261 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LilacLotus (Apr 9, 2018)

Wordle 261 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 262 4/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bah, damn second letter syndrome…


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 262 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 262 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

bloody second letters


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 263 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I call this - ‘Panic at row 2’

Wordle 263 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 263 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was beginning to worry after 3…

Wordle 264 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 264 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wordle 264 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn I could not find where those bitches go


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dammit - was harder than expected. I had a real lapse in judgement in row 3

Wordle 264 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 264 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Today was a bastard. Too many possibilities.

Wordle 265 6/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A game of ‘guess the first letter’

Wordle 265 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 265 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Well...I had a hard time getting the right letters, but I guessed the correct first letter on the first attempt.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 265 X/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩

My first failure on this thread. I fucking hate when they go with a word that could be 7 or 8 different things, so cheap…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How I got the correct letter



Spoiler



Pure laziness. First probable letter I saw on the qwerty keypad. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 265 X/6
> 
> ⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
> ⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


one of us! One of us!

my shame is not alone


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 266 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 266 4/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 266 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay!

Wordle 266 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 267 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wordle 267 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The closest one yet for me


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 267 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy peasy

Wordle 267 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 268 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 268 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky guess today

Wordle 268 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 268 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 269 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My luckiest guess with 5/6 letters in the 2nd attempt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 269 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wordle 269 2/6

⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Damn my first guess went ham


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> Wordle 269 2/6
> 
> ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
> Damn my first guess went ham


mine too! And when i typed it I was like ‘c’mon… dumb starter word’

my first 2nd row guess

Wordle 269 2/6

🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mine too! And when i typed it I was like ‘c’mon… dumb starter word’
> 
> my first 2nd row guess
> 
> ...


ROFL.
You spoiled to much. I took the first word of the rules-explanations and the second guess already was right then:

Wordle 269 2/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ger said:


> ROFL.
> You spoiled to much. I took the first word of the rules-explanations and the second guess already was right then:
> 
> Wordle 269 2/6
> ...


aaah, lol

what was your 1st row guess?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> aaah, lol
> 
> what was your 1st row guess?





Spoiler: yo











Because you said starter word, I was then pretty sure about it having s and t and no double letter. So there were not many options left for me.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 270 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 270 X/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

First one running wrong, but I made the fault to gamble, instead of playing safe. After third line I should have added extra word to exclude more possibilities. Then it had been a safe game at line 5 or 6.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 270 X/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

I have been defeated by the first letter gods.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I made such a stupid call on row 3

Wordle 270 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: My guesses















@Ger / @FriedTofu - oof! Sorry, both of those are tough losses because it can be so many words


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 271 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just…


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 271 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Very easy this time, because I knowed the yellow would not be on 4th and I don't know any word with it being on 3th. Then I took the only word I know it being on 5th without the other letters.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easier one today

Wordle 271 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: My guesses


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 271 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 272 3/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Any instructions on How to play??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a pain in the bum

Wordle 272 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



The Soul Priestess said:


> Any instructions on How to play??


heya - you just go to





__





Wordle - A daily word game


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




www.nytimes.com





and you guess 5 letter words

a gray block means the letter does not appear. A yellow block means the letter does appear but is in the wrong position, a green block means a letter appears and is in the correct position

you have 6 guesses to get to the right word - it refreshes every day

good luck


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Any instructions on How to play??


After your are done: In the upper right you can go on the symbol. There you get a _share link_ and you can simple_ paste_ it on here.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was a pain in the bum
> 
> Wordle 272 5/6
> 
> ...


Took me forever to find a new word, luckily it matched. I tested like 5 words who don't even exist (yet) it seems. 

Wordle 273 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 273 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

what a dumb word - almost had me 

Wordle 273 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 274 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 274 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not a fan of this one.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 274 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Mistook the last letter as green instead of yellow -_-


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 274 5/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
> ⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
> ...


Still pretty good. You needed just 8 excludes, while me needed 15.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> Still pretty good. You needed just 8 excludes, while me needed 15.


Could have gotten the answer one guess earlier.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it harder when you struggle to get letters and have to ‘process of elimination’ it?

of it you get most letters and just have to go down a list of 1000 options?

process of elimination one for me today - man, I hate the double letter ones

Wordle 274 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 275 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I say it like it his. Not having the complete english vocabulary in mind helps a lot. Already had a few situations, where it was the only word I know.  If they bring a more uncommon word, I am done.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 275 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was kinda a weird word - isn’t it normally verbs, adjectives and adverbs only? Or am I imagining things?

Wordle 275 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 275 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was just guessing with popular letters and got it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That… was not easy

Wordle 276 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That… was not easy
> 
> Wordle 276 5/6
> 
> ...


Wordle 276 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I didn't know the word before, but at fourth line I already had 3 greens and I knowed the fouth letter only can be at last. So overall is was just testing the first letter from the few ones left.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 277 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 277 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

These types where you get the first and last letter correct and it can be 1000 words are sometimes the hardest 

Wordle 277 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 277 4/6

🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 278 2/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom! Best one yet…


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wordle 278 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I feel like it's so hard to get it under 4 if you don't get at least one green in your first guess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was such A lucky guess on row 3, i struggle to comprehend it

Wordle 278 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

sorry @Seth Grimes - didn’t mean to make you look bad with my ‘zero’ on row 1


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was such A lucky guess on row 3, i struggle to comprehend it
> 
> Wordle 278 3/6
> 
> ...


Okay that's it I'm not playing any more!


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was such A lucky guess on row 3, i struggle to comprehend it
> 
> Wordle 278 3/6
> 
> ...


Did it to calm down a bit. This one was easy peasy. Have a nice day.

Wordle 278 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 278 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 278 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 279 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 279 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Choice of line 3 wasn't great and finding a word for line 4 was pure horror to me. Luckily the final one was easy then.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 279 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not too hard i guess

Wordle 279 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 280 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First word I don't recognize in this game. Good thing for process of elimination for the last letter.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 280 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Tricky one. After turn 4 though, there was only one word it could be.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 280 4/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
> ⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
> ...


Congrats. This time I just gave up after line 4. First time that happenend. I had absolutly no clue which word it could be, so I guess I just don't know the word.
This was my progress on this one:


Spoiler


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> Congrats. This time I just gave up after line 4. First time that happenend. I had absolutly no clue which word it could be, so I guess I just don't know the word.
> This was my progress on this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Still doable since you have 3 of the 5 letters.



Spoiler: Major spoiler for big hint for this word



The tricky part is having a vowel as the first letter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beep boop! I watch a lot of youtube DIY videos where they use this stuff XD

Wordle 280 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 281 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was getting worried there for a bit, then the light came on…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 281 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another tough one. Had to resort to guessing. Wouldn't have been able to solve it playing hard mode. lol


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 281 6/6
> Another tough one. Had to resort to guessing. Wouldn't have been able to solve it playing hard mode. lol


Wordle 281 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ran better for me this time. After line 4 I had 3 greens. I guess the first guess made the difference here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Little shits almost got me

Wordle 281 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ger said:


> Wordle 281 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
> ...


when you get a green in row 1 - Do you just choose random other words to eliminate letters next?

cause normally you would see the same green row 2,3,4


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when you get a green in row 1 - Do you just choose random other words to eliminate letters next?
> 
> cause normally you would see the same green row 2,3,4


No random words, I avoid repeating already excluded letters. Keeping the green letter there is often gambling for the one hit punch, but that is with so many possibilites unlikely to happen. I had that days ago (see above), where I had 4 greens and gambled 3 times .... and lost. With another word to exclude more letters, I had solved it for sure, because the possibilites had been lowered. Just math.
Not using the fifth letter again, helped me here to exlude other letters. Also it is easier to find other effectice words then, trying to match the remaining letters. Especially if you are not native.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ger said:


> Congrats. This time I just gave up after line 4. First time that happenend. I had absolutly no clue which word it could be, so I guess I just don't know the word.
> This was my progress on this one:


mmmm - interesting - but taking the already discovered words into account heightens your chances

like here - if you took ‘p’ into account in guess 4 - while knowing it cannot be in position 1 or position 5 would’ve made your changes mathematically a lot better

you just had to find a word in the dictionary or online which had ‘p’ in position 2 or 4 and o in position 3


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmmm - interesting - but taking the already discovered words into account heightens your chances
> 
> like here - if you took ‘p’ into account in guess 4 - while knowing it cannot be in position 1 or position 5 would’ve made your changes mathematically a lot better
> 
> you just had to find a word in the dictionary or online which had ‘p’ in position 2 or 4 and o in position 3


Problem above is not knowing the final word. I found also no none redundant words with E and P at other places. By math the puzzle was already solved at line 3, I guess.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

$"§$% @LifeInCattleClass
Just wanted to show you, that sticking wtih the green can lead to disaster. Then this happened:
Wordle 282 2/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

ROFL
Just ate some Pommes Frites, so that was a lucky punch.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 282 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Well, that was a wild ride!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 282 X/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

I was bested by the dreaded one letter curse!


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> I was bested by the dreaded one letter curse!


Welcome to the club.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> Welcome to the club.


So many options in this one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ger said:


> $"§$% @LifeInCattleClass
> Just wanted to show you, that sticking wtih the green can lead to disaster. Then this happened:
> Wordle 282 2/6
> 
> ...


lolll - well, i used your technique in row 5

Wordle 282 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

it could have been 5 words - so i chose something else that had almost all the letters of the 5 remaining words XD

so, i guess there is not just 1 strategy



Spoiler: My guesses


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 283 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Almost got me again.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 283 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just created a word on line 4 myself which fits the needs, and luckily it is an english one.  On line 5 just no other senseful combo was left then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was nerve-wracking

lucky at the end 

Wordle 283 6/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 283 6/6
> 
> 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
> 🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
> ...


That bloody double consonant man - like wtf XD


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That bloody double consonant man - like wtf XD


Hey at least that is an easier solve than guessing one missing letter again.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

This one could have ended bad. On third line I thought I would make it easily, but on fourth line I realised, that I could stumble in the old trap. Therefore I put an exclude word in line 5 and that was enough to save the day.

Wordle 284 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Spoiler: Words I used


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 284 X/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩

Gaaah they got me again. This is like 3 times in a row they came up with this sort of word.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 284 4/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn 4th letter…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Close close

Wordle 284 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Heardle and Framed are where it's at. Wordle is like... old.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 284 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> Heardle and Framed are where it's at. Wordle is like... old.


start your 'heardle and Framed' threads then mate - let's see that engagement traffic


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> start your 'heardle and Framed' threads then mate - let's see that engagement traffic


Nah, people are too dense here to go with anything outside what the unwashed masses decide to do. Wordle is the WWE of puzzle games. Generic and safe, but really not that engaging.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> Nah, people are too dense here to go with anything outside what the unwashed masses decide to do. Wordle is the WWE of puzzle games. Generic and safe, but really not that engaging.


oof - people who just enter a thread to shitpost because other people enjoy something is really a 

TR??L

there is your wordle for you


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oof - people who just enter a thread to shitpost because other people enjoy something is really a
> 
> TR??L
> 
> there is your wordle for you


A Trill? Like Jadzia Dax?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> A Trill? Like Jadzia Dax?
> View attachment 119371


lol, you got it in one try!

see, you're good at wordle


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 285 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 285 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit of an obscure one, happy to get there in 4…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Could really only be 1 of 2 words at the end - and by luck i chose the right one

Wordle 285 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 286 6/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was a close one…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 286 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩

Defeated once again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

boop!

Wordle 286 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

@FriedTofu - my first word was chosen when i thought about all your defeats the past 2 weeks 



Spoiler: Thinking of FriedTofu


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> boop!
> 
> Wordle 286 4/6
> 
> ...




How you reached the answer in this is sus. A couple other more common words before that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> How you reached the answer in this is sus. A couple other more common words before that.


snout was the most logical choice for me

i always try and eliminate more vowels in each guess - snout had a ‘U’ that i needed to eliminate

just happened to be right 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> snout was the most logical choice for me
> 
> i always try and eliminate more vowels in each guess - snout had a ‘U’ that i needed to eliminate
> 
> just happened to be right 🤷‍♂️


was thinking more about the 2nd letter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> was thinking more about the 2nd letter.


what do you mean? If i wanted to eliminate ‘u’ I could only choose ‘shout, snout, spout’

cause the o has to be in the middle

and it can’t be shout, cause i already eliminated H

so it was really snout or spout to eliminate ‘u’ - a 50/50 choice

and if i chose ‘spout’ i would’ve gotten it the next line anyway


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Could have been scout…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Could have been scout…


yeah, guess it could’ve

still a 6/6 though


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guessed stout heh.

Snout is the last of the words I would think of. SUS SUS!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> I guessed stout heh.
> 
> Snout is the last of the words I would think of. SUS SUS!


lolll - i promise Tofu, my self-confidence is not so low that i‘d cheat at a 5 letter internet word game 

besides - stout with the double ‘t’ would’ve been my hail mary - but i likely would’ve gone snout, spout and then realised ‘scout’ was an option


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 287 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 287 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The one letter gods finally took pity on me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 287 3/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
> ⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
> ...


only 3rd row? Sus


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wordle 287 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mines

Wordle 287 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 288 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


LifeInCattleClass said:


> only 3rd row? Sus


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 288 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - i almost screwed that up in row 5 - didn‘t pay attention

Wordle 288 6/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 289 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 289 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was a weird one cause I was just eliminating vowels and actually hit a word I didn't expect to be a word.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Splendid!

Wordle 289 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 290 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anybody ever missed all letters in the first 2 rows?

Wordle 290 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 290 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This was a tough one.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Has anybody ever missed all letters in the first 2 rows?


I did before. Made me sweat..


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 291 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this was tough 

Wordle 291 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 292 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 292 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aced this one

lucky with the 2 greens in row 1 giving solid direction

Wordle 292 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 293 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 293 5/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 293 5/6
> 
> 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
> 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
> ...


lol - got mine with Ger‘s trick

Wordle 293 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: My guesses


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 294 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

got there in a roundabout way

Wordle 294 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 294 2/6

🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤷‍♂️


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 295 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Simple word this time around.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 295 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


showing off


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, ok

was easy

Wordle 295 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> showing off


Yeah no, was more luck. Usually I am a round4 guy


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 296 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 296 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 296 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

297 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn, i was having a tough time today

Wordle 297 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Damn, i was having a tough time today
> 
> Wordle 297 6/6
> 
> ...


Haha I didnt post yesterday because I couldnt solve it, even with basically just the letter left, which would made the word "squad"...felt sad all day


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Haha I didnt post yesterday because I couldnt solve it, even with basically just the letter left, which would made the word "squad"...felt sad all day


we post our embarrassments mate - its fun to mock each other xD


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 297 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I kept placing the same letter in the same 3rd spot without noticing lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 297 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we post our embarrassments mate - its fun to mock each other xD


Ok will try to keep track. I usually do them when I wake up, so my german brain is at its high to do the english one best. When I dont get it I usually do a 30min embarrassing-nap and wake up again as if nothing happend


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 298 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 298 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 298 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 298 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

this one almost fooled me


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 299 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

299 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

After the second guess I thought I would not get this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 299 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I swear this was a lucky guess.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

When the first 3 came up green I was thinking "holy shit they actually did it" ha


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 300 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, this olde thing?

just upped and guessed it, no big deal

Wordle 300 2/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

300 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 300 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 301 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

301 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 301 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Almost got me

Wordle 301 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 302 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 302 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

almost almost didn’t get it

Wordle 302 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

302 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Should do that more often with a hangover


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> almost almost didn’t get it
> 
> Wordle 302 6/6
> 
> ...


You got a 🤟 or 🤘


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> You got a 🤟 or 🤘


lol, yeah 

Its a wrestling one today 

Wordle 303 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 303 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 303 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

yup very wrestling indeed.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn should have read @LifeInCattleClass spoiler before wordleing…

Wordle 303 6/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 304 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Last minute.com


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 304 lost

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i kinda got a little lucky here

Wordle 304 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I haven't been here in a while. My method still works. 

Wordle 304 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> I haven't been here in a while. My method still works.
> 
> Wordle 304 3/6
> 
> ...


Whats the method?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Whats the method?


*Start with a five-letter word containing multiple vowels*, look at what is eliminated, use common consonants for the second guess word and see what else is eliminated, then guess a likely word using what's left. 



Spoiler: solving Wordle #304



For example, for #304:
1 - I started with ADIEU. That eliminated A,D,I, and U while confirming E as the fourth letter.
2- A lot of English words end in -ER, so I chose POWER as my second guess. This eliminated P and W but, more importantly, proved that -ER was the correct ending and also determined that the remaining vowel - I'd expect a vowel earlier in an English word ending with -ER - was O.
3- I picked a common word that fit the _ O_ ER pattern. FOYER 

_* I never go with anything too obscure as that's unlikely to be the answer._

Basing my guesses on vowels, I've never failed to finish a Wordle and my average is 3.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> *Start with a five-letter word containing multiple vowels*, look at what is eliminated, use common consonants for the second guess word and see what else is eliminated, then guess a likely word using what's left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thats very clever. I randomly switch between around 4 starting words. Will try this and see if my german brain can do the same results. But your 3rd could easily be your 6th, as there are many more common words after your second guess  so a little luck is always good.

Wordle 305 4/6

Tried @GothicBohemian tactics and at least I didnt fail

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 305 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



GothicBohemian said:


> *Start with a five-letter word containing multiple vowels*, look at what is eliminated, use common consonants for the second guess word and see what else is eliminated, then guess a likely word using what's left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - my starting word is normally 'AUDIO'

same principle 

if there is zero letters I normally JERKY it

but that has only happened to me once


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - my starting word is normally 'AUDIO'
> 
> same principle
> 
> ...


I will JERKY you all night long baybay!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - my starting word is normally 'AUDIO'
> 
> same principle
> 
> ...


MIAOU is another good one I tried today.

Wordle 305 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Worde 306 6/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

There are way too many 5 letter words with that ending :/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

harder one this week

4/6 club unite!


Wordle 306 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> harder one this week
> 
> 4/6 club unite!
> 
> ...


how does everyone find this one so easy, I nearly had to cheat to get it (basically pulled me a list of all 5 letter words with the last three letters)...feel dirty


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> how does everyone find this one so easy, I nearly had to cheat to get it (basically pulled me a list of all 5 letter words with the last three letters)...feel dirty


i got kinda lucky - i just chose ‘exile‘ as my choice 3 - a word i would normally not use because of the ‘x’ and double ‘e’

but it was all i could think of at that point xD


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 307 4/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 307 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 308 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 308 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 308 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Luckeeee guess

Wordle 308 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 309 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

4 hits in 2nd guess.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 309 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 309 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 309 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: Solutions story



i showed this to my wife and she said ‘oh, innard’ xD xD xD

i was like ‘nooooo dear ‘


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 310 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 310 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Even with sucking at that game, I at least learn new words basically every day I have 5 or 6 tries or fail. No one can take that away from me!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Word always makes me think of Kevin Smith

Wordle 310 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 311 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 311 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 311 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 311 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Changed back to my initial starting words from the vowel ones.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 312 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 312 6/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wow…just wow…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good one today

Wordle 312 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 312 5/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I got lucky today
Wordle 312 2/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 313 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 313 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

almost trapped me 

Wordle 313 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 314 2/6

🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

got very lucky this time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was… very close

was even lucky at the end

Wordle 314 6/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 315 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 315 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

phew


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 315 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 316 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Always surprising when the first 2 guesses eliminates the most common letters.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 316 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 316 6/6

a very close one…

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

4/6 is definitely my average

Wordle 316 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 317 3/6

🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 317 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 317 3/6

🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Could have been ugly

Wordle 317 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 318 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 318 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - @FriedTofu 

seems like you made the same choice as me at row 4 and then 5 xD

Wordle 318 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 318 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I could even find one more @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The plot thickens. Maybe we didn't guess the same word @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> The plot thickens. Maybe we didn't guess the same word @LifeInCattleClass


Lol - since I am sure everybody got it by now, I think we can confirm

mine was ‘fairy‘ then ‘hairy’ xD

what was the 3rd option @fabi1982 ?

… oh.. dairy xD (i eliminated ‘d’ on my first word)


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - since I am sure everybody got it by now, I think we can confirm
> 
> mine was ‘fairy‘ then ‘hairy’ xD
> 
> ...


Yeah I went for dairy first, then fairy then hairy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Yeah I went for dairy first, then fairy then hairy


Use it in a sentence 

‘the hairy fairy likes dairy’ xD


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Use it in a sentence
> 
> ‘the hairy fairy likes dairy’ xD


But I‘m the hairy fairy and I am alergic to dairy


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - since I am sure everybody got it by now, I think we can confirm
> 
> mine was ‘fairy‘ then ‘hairy’ xD
> 
> ...


Oh I had fairy too. Eliminated 'd' earlier too.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Use it in a sentence
> 
> ‘the hairy fairy likes dairy’ xD


Dairy makes the fairy hairy.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 319 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 319 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Always the simple ones that are too hard for me :|

Wordle 319 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 319 3/6

⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 320 X/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩

A rare failure… ☹


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 320 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 320 X/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
> ⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 320 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

D‘oh that was close…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 321 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took me a while to get it but it was so obvious in hindsight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

..... i did not get it 

what kinda word is homer anyway


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... i did not get it
> 
> what kinda word is homer anyway


Hitting a homerun in baseball.

Some use it to describe succeeding despite being dumb ala Homer Simpson. Also often used to describe a biased fan that will defend his sports team with any take.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 321 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better….


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Hitting a homerun in baseball.
> 
> Some use it to describe succeeding despite being dumb ala Homer Simpson. Also often used to describe a biased fan that will defend his sports team with any take.


lol, i knew what it is - wejust never use it in ZA, no baseball

well - i didn’t know these two ‘Some use it to describe succeeding despite being dumb ala Homer Simpson. Also often used to describe a biased fan that will defend his sports team with any take.’

but i did know the homerun one - i just thought its slang, so it won’t count


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 321 6/6 that was very close again…

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Today i concentrated xD - like i was in school or something

Wordle 321 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 322 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 322 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oof - 5/6 for me 

Wordle 322 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 323 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 323 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 323 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

wrong start makes for a hard finish.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am getting worse at this game… its uncanny  

Wordle 323 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



fabi1982 said:


> Wordle 323 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ...


dang, hard start - what was word 1?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am getting worse at this game… its uncanny
> 
> Wordle 323 6/6
> 
> ...


i started (as pretty much every day) with „stare“, poor result turned me to „oxide“…I know stupid but usually I hit more with „stare“ and have at least some clue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> i started (as pretty much every day) with „stare“, poor result turned me to „oxide“…I know stupid but usually I hit more with „stare“ and have at least some clue.


oxide is a good word - i’ll remember that one


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Stare is my usual starting word too.

Wordle 324 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Stare is my usual starting word too.
> 
> Wordle 324 3/6
> 
> ...


probably thats why I got it in three this time as well 

Worde 324 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 324 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man i made a stupid mistake on row 4 

Wordle 324 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 324 5/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
> ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
> ...


Really interested in what words you choose in line 3 and 4.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> Really interested in what words you choose in line 3 and 4.


I don't remember lol. I don't even remember the correct answer now.

Wordle 325 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a mad lucky guess

Wordle 325 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't remember lol. I don't even remember the correct answer now.
> 
> Wordle 325 3/6
> 
> ...


ah ok, I can still see the words until the next day with the iphone webapp.

Wordle 325 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Pulled (nearly) all the letters together in the first three guesses, then it was easy.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 325 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit of a leap between 2 and 3…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 326 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 326 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 326 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

@Rankles75 I guess we had the same first two guesses


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Stupid mistake row 2 :|

got my 2nd letter in the wrong place

was almost a 2nd row correct guess

Wordle 326 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

it truly was a farce for real


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 327 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 327 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dudes…. Not gonna lie

that almost had me - look at those first 2 rows 

Wordle 327 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 328 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 328 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 328 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Good word for a Friday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3 guesses what my 3rd guess was xD

Wordle 328 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 3 guesses what my 3rd guess was xD
> 
> Wordle 328 4/6
> 
> ...


Does it have a G in front?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Does it have a G in front?


lol…. Maaaaybe  😂


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 329 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 329 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 329 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 329 5/6
> 
> ⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
> 🟨⬛🟩🟨⬛
> ...


Good thing I could only think of one word with that ending, cant even think of two others.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 330 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 330 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 330 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Took the long way around 

Wordle 330 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

anybody want to share stats?










disclaimer - this is my ipad stats

i sometimes play on my phone or laptop too

i’m a 5/6 guy 

ps> that 1/6 i got spoiled the word, so it does not count


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are my stats










I‘m a 4 guy but have lost a couple.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mine are messed up, says I’ve only done 27.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

331 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 331 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 332 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can‘t BELIEVE i made such a stupid mistake in row 5 - what was i thinking??

i had all the words!!

Wordle 332 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can‘t BELIEVE i made such a stupid mistake in row 5 - what was i thinking??
> 
> i had all the words!!
> 
> ...


Stop drinking during the day.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 332 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 333 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 333 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 333 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 334 4/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 334 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Cutting it way too close.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 334 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 335 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 335 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 king lives!

Wordle 335 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 336 4/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 336 4/6

🟩⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 336 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay, doing a bit better again

Wordle 336 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 337 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 337 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Legend

Wordle 337 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Luckily this turned positive when I needed it.

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 338 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 338 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 338 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boom!

Wordle 338 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 339 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 339 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ugh… row 3 was a bad move

Wordle 339 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 339 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 340 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beep boop!

Wordle 340 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 340 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 340 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 341 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 341 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Am I the only fucker who uses dark mode for Wordle? 😋


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Am I the only fucker who uses dark mode for Wordle? 😋


I guess you are 

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

made a big mistake in the second row…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Am I the only fucker who uses dark mode for Wordle? 😋


WITCH WITCH WITCH


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

why am i SO GOOD AT THIS GAME??


Wordle 341 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


edit> and tomorrow its 5/6 or 6/6 again XD


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why am i SO GOOD AT THIS GAME??
> 
> 
> Wordle 341 3/6
> ...


You‘re on a fire!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 342 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

We are on a roll.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 342 3/6

⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I’m on a hot dog.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 342 3/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yeah I pulled a @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I also pulled a LICC - meaning i’m getting worse again with time xD

Wordle 342 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 343 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

All over the place with this one…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 343 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

got lucky with my third guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It was kinda harder than it looked TBH

Wordle 343 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It was kinda harder than it looked TBH
> 
> Wordle 343 3/6
> 
> ...


Now we are three with the same starting word


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Now we are three with the same starting word


lol, i chose ‘space’ - did you do the same?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i chose ‘space’ - did you do the same?


Haha oh damn me and @Rankles75 are using „stare“ (at least he did in the past) but for this it makes the same scheme, crazy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 343 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Somebody didn’t use the community starting word scheme like me, brother @fabi1982 and @Rankles75 

gotta shape up @FriedTofu 😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a rebel.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 344 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Resorted to fishing for letters for the first time in a while because the first 3 yellow letters made no sense to me. 

Only reason I didn't strike out is because none of the remaining guesses were actual words.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 344 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

what the actual wordle…first three rows gave me three different letters…was just trying letters on the fifth…didnt know the word, dont know the word on the 6th…crazy…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 344 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Really didn’t think I was getting that one!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 345 2/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom, motherfuckers! 😈


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 345 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

thought about it on the third row…not sure why I didnt do it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 345 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I forgot about the yellow letter from 2nd row when making the third guess.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 346 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 346 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😎


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 346 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😎


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 347 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 347 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

up until line four I had no fucking clue it could be and was sure I was losing this one. Lucky guess on line four made the safe.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

dammit, almost had it 4/6

the cream…. Doesn’t rise to the top

Wordle 347 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 347 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Almost got me! But not today!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 348 5/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 348 -/6

wow what a fuckup, how can the first two lines turn into the last four…didnt know there are do many words with this start.

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 348 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Getting the last letter early made it easy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 king returns

Wordle 348 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 349 2/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Booyah!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 349 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

thought yesterday would repeat itself, but gladly I didnt find any other word with that ending.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 349 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Seems like the community starting word is a lucky charm.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 350 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Pfft, easy enough.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 350 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I always tend to find those useless other options.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 350 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Phew~ Hey at least you were on the right track at the 2nd guess. I only got it after the 3rd.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 351 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Went round the houses with that one.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 351 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This was hard until it became so obvious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sometimes… it happens to me too

Wordle 351 2/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

„Glorious“…

Wordle 351 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 352 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Made a mess of that one…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Because off @Rankles75 I choose another starting word, so basically cheated…but still 

Wordle 352 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 352 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I hate this word lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 353 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Changed up my starting word for this one.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 353 3/6
> 
> 🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
> ⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
> ...


Good that you did, you have a good grasp on when to do that, I didnt and see where it got me  was very lucky for my guess on row 3

Wordle 353 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 353 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I can't believe they did the same type of word twice in a row.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

These double letters are the worst

Wordle 353 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 354 3/6

⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice easy one.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

fucked up on line 2 and 3 and then again found useless options…

Wordle 354 5/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 354 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That sneaky last letter.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 354 4/6
> 
> ⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
> ...


It can go fuck itself…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Things i learned today - adlib is not a word

well… not spelled like that anyway

Wordle 354 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 355 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Great word…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 355 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 355 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Failed my porn history by not guessing this word first.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

never heard of this word in my life

Wordle 356 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 356 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was struggling for a bit there…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 356 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had to use an eliminated letter to guess the placement of the original yellow letters. Was simple after.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This word obvs describes me perfect 


Wordle 356 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩




fabi1982 said:


> never heard of this word in my life
> 
> Wordle 356 6/6
> 
> ...


what are you doing in south korea brother? Vacation or work?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vacation @LifeInCattleClass, wanted to do something special for my 40th, been great so far.

Wordle 357 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 357 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Vacation @LifeInCattleClass, wanted to do something special for my 40th, been great so far.
> 
> Wordle 357 3/6
> 
> ...


Happy 40th!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 357 6/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Meh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This… was some ride

Wordle 357 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 358 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 358 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 358 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 359 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 359 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 359 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well…. That is something

Wordle 359 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So close and still so far away. This would have been an easy two with that start…

Wordle 360 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 360 2/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Hoo-sha!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bleh!


Wordle 360 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 360 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I can't believe the 2nd word was a real word. I was just randomly placing the 4th letter in. lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 361 5/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Pfft


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Same…just worse…never heard of that word before.

Wordle 361 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 361 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I honestly thought this was an Italian word, not english

Wordle 361 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wordle 361 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thought I fucking had it. I narrowed it down to three after my second guess and was very close to going with something else, both we pretty obscure. The other was common but can be derogatory so thought it was unlikely.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn when you cant remove thoughts of „it has to end with..“ from your head. Such an obvious word from the second line on.

Wordle 362 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 362 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ooh, wrestling related…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 362 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I'm on a roll with three guesses. 

Been a while since I heard this word used in wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol, the wrestling clue helped

thanks guys xD


Wordle 362 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 363 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bazinga


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 363 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Whoopie…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 363 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well geez


Wordle 363 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 364 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit obscure.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 364 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was searching for letters in line 4 and 5, what a waste…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 364 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Double double letters...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to see that at least everyone suffered.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 365 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

@LifeInCattleClass should get this one pretty easily…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 365 3/6
> 
> 🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
> 🟨🟩⬛🟩🟨
> ...


lol… yeah yeah, i hear you xD


Wordle 365 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 365 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I feel you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I legit started with stuff like ‘steak’

cause i thought @Rankles75 was nice


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 365 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn, had it on line 3 but thought it would have another letter in it, so I choose other words to be the real…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 366 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit slow on the uptake with this one.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 366 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 367 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally one where I am better than @Rankles75 again 

Wordle 367 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 367 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 368 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Terrible…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 368 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took a while to guess the word.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 368 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Luckily I removed alot of letters with the first three guesses, so there wasnt much choices left.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky guesses count too

Wordle 368 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 369 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 369 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Always have to burn a guess with that final missing letter.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh @Rankles75 switched your starter?

Wordle 369 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Oh @Rankles75 switched your starter?
> 
> Wordle 369 4/6
> 
> ...


I like to switch things up from time to time.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> I like to switch things up from time to time.


Yeah I´ve seen you do that. I am just too frightend that at this moment the usual starting word is the word they are looking for and I blew my chance of getting a 1 for another 2 years


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 370 3/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow…just wow…I found them all…

Wordle 370 5/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 370 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 370 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Wordle 370 4/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
> 🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
> ...


Good to see I’m not the only one using dark mode…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 371 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 371 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

 Back in form.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Same @Rankles75 same…

Wordle 371 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 372 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 master returns

Wordle 371 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Good to see I’m not the only one using dark mode…


Only way to fly


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats what I‘m talking about.

Wordle 372 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 372 4/6

🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Process of elimination bois XD

Wordle 372 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 373 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟨⬛🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 373 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 373 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 374 2/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I am in awe of myself… 😋


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow @Rankles75, great

Wordle 374 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 374 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

phew~


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 375 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 375 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this even a real word man??!

Wordle 375 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 375 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this even a real word man??!
> 
> Wordle 375 6/6
> 
> ...


Yeah wtf is this word.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I’ve heard of it, but it’s extremely obscure.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought it was to describe the sound of a turkey before I googled the word.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just had no other options, was just „trying“. Was the last possible letter, actually thought the game was broken 😂😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 376 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another weird word..


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 376 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I‘m with you @FriedTofu 

Wordle 376 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 377 6/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

More obscurity… 🙄


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 377 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks @Rankles75 this makes me feel less stupid 

Wordle 377 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

….. i thought this was a car TBH - did look it up / it is a car, but also something else

Wordle 377 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

bad word choice IMO xD


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. i thought this was a car TBH - did look it up / it is a car, but also something else
> 
> Wordle 377 5/6
> 
> ...


its a german female sprinter as well...the possibilities


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 378 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 378 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another weird word. They are being really tough this past week.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Again learned another word

Wordle 378 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 379 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Looks like a plunger…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 379 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck that shit…

Wordle 379 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 380 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit easier.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 general delivers another one xD


Wordle 380 5/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off…I‘m so stupid. Completely ignored the yellow one in line 2 and then go to every other possible word…

Wordle 380 -/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 380 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I hate same letters.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 381 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not so bad this time


Wordle 381 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 381 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 381 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

at least I did it…


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Had not much time to do these. Here are the last few ones I did, but not being around here:

Wordle 285 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 286 6/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

the old trap, came out by it by luck
In the end I just tried remaining letters, because I didn‘t know the word. The german word is when talking about an instrument: Mundstück. Closest word I saw in dictionary is Schnauze, which is still a distance on the solution word.


Wordle 287 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Again .. playing safe in the end.

Wordle 288 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

German word on line 3 made the difference.
Bad luck on line 4. I assume line 5 was the only option left then.

Wordle 289 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thought we had that word already.

Wordle 290 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 293 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Saw not many possibilities for line 4, so I stayed away from an exclude-letters-word.

Wordle 294 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 296 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 297 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Very fast solution. Didn‘t need to think about it.

Wordle 298 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I guess it was already solved on line 4. Took me forever to find a word with the fitting conditions.

Wordle 301 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 302 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

very lucky guess, lot of words left 

Wordle 303 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Also letters found and no other combo even possible at line 4 is rare. 

Wordle 305 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 382 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It look so simple after eliminating most letters.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 382 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Process of elimination wins the day

row 3 was swearing at me though xD


Wordle 382 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 382 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thats a new low even for Wordle


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 383 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Urgh this word gives me the creeps.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Wordle 383 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 383 5/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Random found, when I had 2 - 5 on front of me.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 383 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah another word for the bin

Wordle 383 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5* general returns

Wordle 383 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Wordle 383 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My first post here but I've been Wordling for a few months... 

Tough run of words recently!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Wordle 383 5/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
> ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
> ...


Keep posting here!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 384 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Wordle 383 5/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
> ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
> ...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 384 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I got a little lucky


Wordle 384 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Me too

Wordle 384 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

So this thread is some sort of cult, right? 

Wordle 384 X/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩

Ah shit, day 2 with my new cult and I've come a cropper. Way to many words that could have fit 🙈


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> So this thread is some sort of cult, right?
> 
> Wordle 384 X/6
> 
> ...


back of the line bitch! XD


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> So this thread is some sort of cult, right?
> 
> Wordle 384 X/6
> 
> ...


but we are a friendly cult, with milk and cookies!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

And Reese’s Pieces, don’t forget the Reese’s Pieces…


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

So long as milk and cookies isn't slang for soggy biscuits - I'll stick around 😁


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 385 5/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That dreaded final letter...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck that shit…I found them all

Worde 385 6/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 385 5/6

🟩🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Last letter got me too…


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Wordle 385 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yeah that last letter was a bitch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh - mine is basically the opposite of everybody else


Wordle 385 4/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 385 4/6

🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heh - mine is basically the opposite of everybody else
> 
> 
> Wordle 385 4/6
> ...


…. I want to say I got the ‘D’ first… but i’m afraid nobody will get the joke xD


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 386 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not sure how I got away with that…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. I want to say I got the ‘D’ first… but i’m afraid nobody will get the joke xD


It was your birthday, you were allowed to do anything 

In other news this Wordle sucked…

Wordle 386 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m gonna give this forum a wide one of these today 


Wordle 386 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 386 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 387 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 387 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 387 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

lucky punch; the only word I found


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was nearly out of letters

Wordle 387 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 387 5/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 388 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 388 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

4 yellows haha


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 388 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Pressure from the team helped


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lots of options after row 3, had to pull a fast one and make 1 word with all the possibles in row 4 xD

Wordle 388 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 389 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nothing but greens!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 389 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Oh YEAH!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Totally fucked up in row 2 and derailed myself

Wordle 389 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aced it today

Wordle 389 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I am shocked it accepted my first word. Was offensive slang. 
Wordle 389 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 390 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lastminute.com


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 389 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 389 3/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
> ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


All greens...












Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 390 6/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
> ⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
> ...


Ufff, close...nice.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I go suck a lemon…

Wordle 390 -/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 390 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 390 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Final letter couldn't stop me this time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 391 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ngl, was a little worried after the first 3 words.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 391 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lastminute.com again. Left myself with two possibilities for the first letter on my last guess, went with the right one!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was scared I fuck up again…

Wordle 391 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 391 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this… a record of some sort?

Wordle 391 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this… a record of some sort?
> 
> Wordle 391 5/6
> 
> ...


So you are a loser, at least in the mirror


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> So you are a loser, at least in the mirror


well, i am showing the ‘L’ to the viewer, so maybe i am calling you the loser


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 392 6/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I’m making a habit of this… 😆


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She was not easy 


Wordle 392 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

How I hate those…

Wordle 392 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 392 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 393 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice word!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 393 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 393 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 392 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Boom

Wordle 393 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a weird and…. zany word


Wordle 393 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 394 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 394 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not getting many gimmes lately…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 394 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better than nothing…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pfft to row 3 :/

Wordle 394 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 394 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I already did this to people!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 395 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 394 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 395 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure what I was thinking on line 3

Wordle 395 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m not mad at this result  


Wordle 395 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 395 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 395 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

So by using german words, I have only one - I assume - possibility left on line 3.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 396 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like m dicks hanging dowm from my yellow balls…

Wordle 396 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 396 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I had no idea this was a word - i used a scrabble thing to help me even find this

madness

Wordle 397 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 396 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 397 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The word is very similar to something in german having to do with gingival, so I was just looking for that last letter.  Lucky word choices in the beginning.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 397 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Everyone here just casually playing and posting their Wordle until one day...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 397 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Resorted to whack a mole.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Never heard of this word before. Used @FriedTofu whack‘a‘mole theory.

Wordle 397 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 398 5/6

🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 398 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Interesting word.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was lost after row 3…but the „there is nothing else left“ feeling brought me to it

Wordle 398 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My starting word came in clutch 

Wordle 398 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 399 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Always makes me think of the Simpsons.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 399 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Giant reverse L


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 399 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 399 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 400 X/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nope


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 400 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 400 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 400 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not bad


Wordle 400 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

….got there in the end X-O

Wordle 401 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 401 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

/raises hand


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 401 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 401 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Donald trump says hi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 401 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 402 6/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ironically, that was very tricky.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wordle 402 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 402 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Clutch win after all the near misses.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what a joy…

Wordle 402 -/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah, ok ok ok, calm down wordle

Wordle 402 X/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 403 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 403 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I think they are running out of words with so many repeat letters in recent weeks.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 403 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 403 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The usual go to starting words barely work at this point.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 404 3/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Somewhat wrestling related!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 404 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 404 5/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I guess I am not a wrestling fan because it took 4 guesses to get the word.

Or



Spoiler



I am just a Rollins hater!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 404 3/6
> 
> 🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
> 🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
> ...


Damn I should go here first for spoilers and be the line1 king 😂😂

Wordle 404 4/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 405 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got distracted and used the wrong order of letters in the 4th guess.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 405 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy one for a change

Wordle 405 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 405 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 405 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

feeling like a king again 😂


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 406 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was beginning to get a bit worried after the second guess…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 406 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 406 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 general strikes again

Wordle 406 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 406 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Getting the first letter really help to eliminate most other options.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 407 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 407 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 407 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 407 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Too many options by row 3 - had to do the olde ‘do a new word with a ton of different letters’ to eliminate some XD

Wordle 407 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 408 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took me a while to figure out the answer. Too dumb to see the only option left.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 408 3/6

⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 408 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 408 4/6
> 
> ⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
> ⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
> ...


I found more…

Wordle 408 5/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 408 4/6

🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 409 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Different opening word didn’t pay off. Luckily, I had a lightbulb moment on guess 4.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 409 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Process of elimination.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 409 4/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> ⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
> ...


The usual one didnt help either.

Wordle 409 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

….. are they taking the piss?

Wordle 409 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: Spoiler



coyly? What a random word. The double y almost did me in


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 410 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 410 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 410 3/6

⬛🟩🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 410 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nailed it today

Wordle 410 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 410 3/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


lol, what was your 2nd row word?

that must’ve hurt your heart to be one letter out


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, what was your 2nd row word?
> 
> that must’ve hurt your heart to be one letter out


I think it was mouth.

Wordle 411 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not so easy this time around. :/


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 411 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah wordle, you filthy cunt…

Wordle 411 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not a bad guess

Wordle 411 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 411 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 412 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 412 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 412 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩










Talk about a Hail Mary


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Worde 412 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 413 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 413 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 414 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Too easy.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 414 3/6
> 
> 🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
> 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
> ...


Yeah right…(please ignore my stupidity on line 2)

Wordle 414 6/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 414 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 414 4/6

🟩⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn second letter…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 415 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

🟢⚪⚪🟡🟡
🟢🟢🟢⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢⚪🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢

Man, I was a moron here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 415 2/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ohh...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 415 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 general rides again

Wordle 415 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 415 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

On a 3/6 streak


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well… that was close

Wordle 416 6/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler



Always preferred Selma myself


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
⚪⚪🟢⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢

what a pathetic start


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 416 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 417 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪🟢⚪⚪⚪
🟢🟢⚪⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢

Blow meh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Better than my usual horrorshow


Wordle 417 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 417 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

what a turn around.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 417 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Wordle 417 5/6
> 
> ⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
> ⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
> ...


Am i the only one seeing it?

🖕


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Am i the only one seeing it?
> 
> 🖕


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I made a @FriedTofu 

Wordle 417 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## munkimajik12345 (5 mo ago)

Wordle 417 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 418 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## munkimajik12345 (5 mo ago)

Wordle 418 2/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 418 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪🟡
🟡🟡🟡⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


suck my balls, Wordle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 418 5/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 418 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 419 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 419 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Phew!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 419 6/6
> 
> ⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
> ⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
> ...





FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 419 6/6
> 
> ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
> ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
> ...


Nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 419 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Luckily I had an epiphany on row 3

Wordle 419 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

🟡⚪🟡🟡⚪
🟡⚪🟢⚪⚪
⚪🟢🟢⚪⚪
⚪🟢🟢🟢⚪
⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


SLUT


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 420 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 420 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 420 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets smoke some weed

Wordle 420 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok wordle, calm down you bitch


Wordle 420 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪🟡🟡🟡🟡
⚪🟡🟡⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 421 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 421 5/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Went with gambles in the third and fourth rows and they paid off in the end. A bit of a mess, word takes me back a couple of decades, been a while since I heard/used it.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 421 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 421 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got lucky with the yellow square but still took a long time to get the word.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
⚪⚪⚪🟡🟢
⚪🟡⚪🟢🟢
🟢🟢⚪🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


GONNA MAKE YOU SWEAT

SWEEEAAAAT


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 422 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 422 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 422 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 422 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lucky guess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Wordle 422 3/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
> ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


Or maybe a lucky hand considering the word


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Or maybe a lucky hand considering the word


The truth is actually sillier.


Spoiler



I glanced upon a clip of Joker with Batman just before doing the puzzle and the name fits in guessing a word ending with -er.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 423 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
🟡⚪⚪⚪⚪
🟢⚪⚪🟡⚪
🟢🟡🟡⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟡⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢

Damn, man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> ⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
> 🟡⚪⚪⚪⚪
> 🟢⚪⚪🟡⚪
> 🟢🟡🟡⚪⚪
> ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 423 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 423 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 423 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its what i made for dinner 

or at least, thats what it tasted like

Wordle 423 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 424 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 424 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪🟡⚪⚪
🟢🟡⚪⚪🟡
🟢🟢🟢⚪🟡
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 424 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look a stupid idiot…

Wordle 424 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay!

Wordle 424 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


Eat a dick.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 425 3/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Make that two dicks


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> ⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
> ⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
> 🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢
> 
> ...


So you really found ALL posibilities, thats worth more than a dick

Wordle 425 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 426 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤷‍♂️



Catalanotto said:


> ⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
> ⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
> 🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢
> 
> ...


OK!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 426 2/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That’s how it’s done… 😏


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 426 2/6
> 
> 🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


Boom!



http://imgur.com/gpcKqT7


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

You stupid assfuck dickslut bitch…

Wordle 426 6/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 426 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 427 3/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

And thats how its done 😎

Wordle 427 2/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 427 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First time I got the same yellow bars with completely different placements.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 427 4/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


sexy green.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 428 6/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤬


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 428 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 428 6/6
> 
> 🟨🟨🟨⬛🟩
> ⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


I was worried I am going the same route after line 2.

Wordle 428 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 428 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪🟢⚪
⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
⚪🟢⚪⚪⚪
⚪🟢⚪🟢⚪
⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


note to self: don’t play when you just wake up.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> ⚪⚪⚪🟢⚪
> ⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
> ⚪🟢⚪⚪⚪
> ⚪🟢⚪🟢⚪
> ...


I do that all the time, all brain available for Wordle, once out of bed, I lose like 50% of my brain.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 429 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> ⚪⚪⚪🟢⚪
> ⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
> ⚪🟢⚪⚪⚪
> ⚪🟢⚪🟢⚪
> ...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 429 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 429 2/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ohh…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 429 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 430 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 430 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 430 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 430 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 430 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 431 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 431 6/6

⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪🟢
⚪🟢⚪🟢🟢
⚪🟢⚪🟢🟢
⚪🟢⚪🟢🟢
⚪🟢🟢🟢🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


-_-


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 431 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn double letters

Wordle 431 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 432 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 432 4/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> ⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
> ...


Nice symmetry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 432 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 432 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 433 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 433 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgot yesterday because I was hungover…but coming back with a bang

Wordle 433 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 433 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 434 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪🟡⚪⚪🟢
🟢🟢🟢⚪🟢
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 434 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 434 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

oh you little piece of shit…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 434 X/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩

I've been defeated.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 435 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 435 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 435 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

that was close…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 435 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lucky hit on the 3rd word eliminated almost all other options.  Still took a while to guess it though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 436 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 436 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 436 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 436 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 437 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 437 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 437 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

beep boop

travelling had me out the loop, but back again

Wordle 437 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 437 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> beep boop
> 
> travelling had me out the loop, but back again
> 
> ...


Thats why I do it every morning directly after waking up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Thats why I do it every morning directly after waking up.


yeah, but you are way more grown-up than me

remember, I am a man-child that does not want to get up in the mornings XD


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 438 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

 That final letter.....


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 438 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 438 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 general strikes again

Wordle 438 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was close…

Wordle 438 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 439 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 439 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am the new 6/6 general

Wordle 439 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 439 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

⚪⚪⚪⚪⚪
⚪⚪🟢⚪⚪
⚪🟢🟢⚪⚪
🟢🟡⚪⚪⚪
🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢

Brain fart.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 440 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 440 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Friday‘s off to a good start…BOOM!

Wordle 440 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to normal…

Wordle 441 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 441 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 441 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 442 4/6

🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 442 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 442 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 443 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

was basically out of letters after line 3…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 443 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 443 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 444 3/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 444 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

phew


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 444 3/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 444 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 445 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 445 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 445 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 445 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 446 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 446 4/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 447 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 446 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 447 5/7

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 447 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 448 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 448 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

A close one again…

Wordle 448 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 448 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 449 3/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 449 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 449 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 449 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 450 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably should have done that yesterday

Wordle 450 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 450 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

12 different wrong letters in the first 3 attempts. Yikes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 450 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What a mess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dang!

haven’t played in awhile and it shows

Wordle 450 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 451 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another close call.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang!
> 
> haven’t played in awhile and it shows
> 
> ...


Hah it was a tricky word with some rarer letters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 451 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 451 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 452 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 452 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wirdle 452 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 452 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 453 2/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom, bitches!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 453 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 453 3/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I try to make my legacy as the 5/6 star general…

Wordle 453 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 454 X/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 454 X/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩

Wtf? They just making up words now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 454 6/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Uff, first time seeing that word. Close one.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

At least Im not alone…

Wordle 454 X/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 455 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Fuck you, Wordle…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Straight back in Wordles face

Wordle 455 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 455 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 455 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The 5/6 king has arrived

Wordle 456 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nearly got me again, but not this time Wordle…not this time…

Wordle 456 6/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 456 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I guess the starting word helps.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back on track

Wordle 457 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 457 6/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Overruled myself on the last guess, luckily…


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 457 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 457 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another lucky guess.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 458 6/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Changing my starting word didn’t pay off.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to normal…

Wordle 458 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 458 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 459 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Should stop doing this. I’m getting so old and feeling nostalgic about the ruthless aggression era.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 459 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 459 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤌


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 460 3/6

🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 460 3/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 460 2/6 BIIIITCHEEEEES

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

btw where‘s my musti @LifeInCattleClass? Stopped playing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Wordle 460 2/6 BIIIITCHEEEEES
> 
> 🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


lol, no - i just forget to post it xD

2/6 - damn!

edi> Yay!


Wordle 460 3/6

⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I‘m on a roll baby!!

Wordle 461 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 461 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: Answer


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 461 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope spoiler tags still work here. I did this today:



Spoiler: Wordle


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 462 2/6

⬛🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Still on a roll 

Wordle 462 3/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 462 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 462 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 463 4/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 463 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 464 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 464 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 464 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 465 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not too shabby.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 465 6/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

:/


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 465 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 466 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 466 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

pure luck…dont even know the word.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I dunno what i did in row 2 mannn

Wordle 466 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Making da wavez

Wordle 467 4/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 467 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 467 3/6

🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aaaaaand I fucked up again

Wordle 467 -/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 468 4/6

🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aaand Im back on top 😂

Wordle 468 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 468 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I learn so many combination of the same 3 letters.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody gonna play this game when it comes out?

looks too scary to me

Wordle 468 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 469 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 469 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another close one…

Wordle 469 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

5 /5 general in command again

Wordle 469 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 470 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 470 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 470 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 471 3/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The king returns 😂😂

Wordle 471 2/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 471 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Punkhead said:


> I hope spoiler tags still work here. I did this today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wordle


Replying to myself, funny that it happened again, though less impressive this time.



Spoiler: Wordle


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 472 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A treemendous turnaround…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A skeet shoot

Wordle 472 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

edit>i just looked this up - it does not mean what i think it means



Spoiler: Spoiler



for some reason i always thought its the ‘bough’ of a ship, not the ‘bow’ - this word being a branch… never knew it


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aaaaaaand back down…

Wordle 472 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 472 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I‘m on a role here…

Wordle 473 6/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 473 3/6

🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 473 4/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 473 3/6

⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

5/6


that was…. Harsh  

Wordle 473 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 474 3/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 474 3/6

🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 474 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 474 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 475 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Almost fucked it…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 475 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 475 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 476 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Stupid Yanks…


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 475 4/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 476 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 476 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The final two guesses


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Uhmmmmm

Wordle 476 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 477 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 477 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck yoooouuuuuuu Wordle

Wordle 477 -/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuck yoooouuuuuuu Wordle
> 
> Wordle 477 -/6
> 
> ...


lolz

Wordle 477 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 478 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 478 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 478 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 479 5/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 479 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My choice of letters were… bona fide 

Wordle 479 3/6

🟨⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 479 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 479 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 480 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wow, don’t know where I pulled that one out from…


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 480 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 480 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 480 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 481 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Meh


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 481 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 481 3/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 481 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 482 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 482 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The champ is back!!

Wordle 482 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> The champ is back!!
> 
> Wordle 482 2/6
> 
> ...


Highly sus you guessed it on the 2nd attempt though. 



Spoiler



Considering there were two same letters in the answer.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Highly sus you guessed it on the 2nd attempt though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


❤


Spoiler



I wouldnt believe myself either, but it is true.

STARE - as always
FLOOR - when stare doesnt five much I always try a two letter vowel, because I already got rid of A and E. I would share a pic but my mobile doesnt allow me to add pictures…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 483 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



fabi1982 said:


> ❤
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I would have picked letters to eliminate more vowels before guessing double Os. FLOUR for example. But all's good.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 483 X/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bastard, thought I’d eliminated enough possibilities with guess 4 to get it…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not bad

Wordle 483 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> ❤
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


trying a 2 letter vowel as step 2 is an interesting strategy

i always try to eliminate the rest of the vowels in step 2

like, i always start with audio - then next step i try to eliminate e and y

3rd step i try the double of whatever vowel i have that is logical, normally one of a, o, e

never thought to do the double in step 2 - wonder if that will bring my average of 5/6 down


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

From hero to zero…fucking hell

Wordle 483 -/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

@LifeInCattleClass and @FriedTofu in the last couple weeks there were so many double vowel words, so I went for it. Look at todays choice. At least


Spoiler



the letter twice


 and I fucked up 😂😂


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 484 4/6

🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 483 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

How I thougt after the first line I will be king again…

Wordle 484 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 484 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 485 5/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 485 6/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 485 6/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this english?

i thought it was german - i am looking at one i bought in bamberg right now

Wordle 485 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 486 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 486 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this english?
> 
> i thought it was german - i am looking at one i bought in bamberg right now
> 
> ...


I see this sometimes with words I choose and check them after and there is no english word for that but a german…

Wordle 486 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 487 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 487 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn… that was almost very quick 

Wordle 487 3/6

⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 487 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 488 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

why am i so good at this?!

Wordle 488 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


(lol, jk - i know tomorrow i am back to 5/6s)


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 488 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 488 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 488 3/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Went back to an old starting word with good results.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 489 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 490 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 490 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 489 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 490 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

German ftw 😂


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 491 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 491 -/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

Fuck you Wordle…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol… not gonna lie, i used a scrabble word finder to help me with this one

after i eliminated everything i got wrong, i just picked the most obvious horribly dumb word i could find

was either this or ‘fuzzy’

Wordle 491 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 492 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 492 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 492 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 493 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, I'll jump in this, why not? Got it in three because I'm better than you. 

Wordle 493 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 493 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 493 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 494 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 494 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> Yeah, I'll jump in this, why not? Got it in three because I'm better than you.
> 
> Wordle 493 3/6
> 
> ...


Two in a row. Not bad.

Wordle 494 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 494 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 495 2/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom, bitches… 😎


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 495 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 495 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 495 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The correct answer had to be the last viable letter left. Pfft


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 496 2/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I’ve gone and done it again… 🙂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 496 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I guessed the only other option before the answer again. Can't really be mad at this one because it was a wild guess.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 496 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 496 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Talk about a roundabout way to get there…. Very sneaky

Wordle 496 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 497 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

He’s on fiiiiiiiire!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 497 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nearly fucked up…

Wordle 497 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 498 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit trickier.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 498 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This was hard.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 498 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

and a question to my uk/us wordlers…in one line I choose MAILL basically out of accident. But my translation app doesn’t give me a word for that. Can someone tell me what it means?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never heard of MAILL, pretty sure it’s made up…


Wordle 499 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Apt that i had to use a scrabble app for that last word

Wordle 499 5/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 499 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 500 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This feels like a made-up word.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks @Rankles75 for the confirmation.

Wordle 499 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 500 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Obscure much?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 500 5/6

even with the last three right, I couldnt get the answer without a detour…

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Stupid word choice

Wordle 500 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 501 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 501 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 501 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 502 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 502 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 502 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 503 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bow before me peasants

Wordle 503 2/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 503 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 503 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 504 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 504 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 504 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 504 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I got tbe Worde in one guess this morning. Total fluke (but a common word, so....).


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 505 4/6

🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 505 2/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 505 2/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

4star general making a comeback

Wordle 506 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 506 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

wholesome 4 stars


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 506 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 505 3/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 506 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 506 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 507 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whatsss upppp bitches, 4 star general on the move over here

Wordle 507 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

this one could have gotten ugly…. If i didn’t basically eliminate the whole alphabet in the first 2 rows xD


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 507 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

you dont fuck with me Wordle, not this time!!


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 507 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 507 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 508 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 509 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bosh.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 509 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

A rare 4 for me.

Wordle 509 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 509 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 510 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 510 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 510 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i should get one for making this thread and starting the WF wordle cult XD


Wordle 510 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 511 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 511 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 510 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

@LifeInCattleClass thanks for making this possible, seeing me fuck up each day and get reminded everytime I am in here 

Wordle 511 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The best.

Wordle 511 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 512 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 512 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 512 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 513 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😎


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 513 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 513 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

FARKING HAAAIIIILLLLLLL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

5 star general is back

mediocrity is my comfort zone xD

Wordle 513 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 514 6/6

🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🙄


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Weeeee!

Wordle 514 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

If I ever get you Wordle…you little prick!!

Wordle 514 6/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 515 6/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 515 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 515 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 516 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 516 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Boooooom

Wordle 516 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 516 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

….. luckily i eliminated the whole alphabet first

Wordle 517 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 517 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not nice, Wordle…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 517 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That's a first...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. luckily i eliminated the whole alphabet first
> 
> Wordle 517 4/6
> 
> ...


Same here, I was like „ok and now what?“ I had barely 5 letters left

Wordle 517 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 518 4/6

⬛🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 518 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

We got the same patterns.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 518 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Make that three, guys


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 519 6/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Phew


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 519 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 519 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What’s the fuss? 😏


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 520 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

One for NXT fans.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 520 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 520 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 521 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prime example of why wordle is a bitchass site :|

Wordle 521 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 521 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 521 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 521 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 522 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 522 2/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 522 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 522 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 523 3/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 523 2/6

🟨🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was on the @Rankles75 road, but Wordle wanted to fuck with me again…but thinking about USA it should have been obvious :/

Wordle 523 4/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 524 2/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 524 2/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Still took a while because of the weird placement of that specific correct letter.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Took me one more to get to the result.

Wordle 524 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

How my balls feel

Wordle 524 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 524 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Wordle 524 1/6
> 
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


excuuuuuuuuse me??


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> excuuuuuuuuse me??


Pure luck. I've never gotten it in one before and probably never will again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Pure luck. I've never gotten it in one before and probably never will again.


one day its bound to happen to me too

my starting word is always AUDIO

one day man, one day


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one day its bound to happen to me too
> 
> my starting word is always AUDIO
> 
> one day man, one day


I used to use stare, but now I just pick random words.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 525 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 526 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 526 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

not…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 527 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 527 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 527 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 528 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 528 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 527 2/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a stupid choice for word - lucky i caught the D in the middle (that’s what @fabi1982 said) - otherwise i would never have gotten this

Wordle 528 3/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What a stupid choice for word - lucky i caught the D in the middle (that’s what @fabi1982 said) - otherwise i would never have gotten this
> 
> Wordle 528 3/6
> 
> ...


 caught the D eh?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 529 5/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 529 4/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn missed one Wordle because of travel and Wordle was pissed today…

Wordle 529 6/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pew pew

Wordle 529 3/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Drunken Wordle no good Wordle…

Wordle 530 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 530 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 530 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 531 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 531 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 531 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 532 3/6

🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 531 2/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 532 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

On a good roll of late.

Wordle 532 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 533 2/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 533 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 534 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 533 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

tried another starting word after seeing @Rankles75 struggling with „our“ starting word…that played out well…

Wordle 534 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

As you can imagine, since I almost always get two or three and very occasionally four, as a wise man once said, I'm not happy, Bob.

Wordle 534 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 534 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 535 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That’ll teach me for experimenting…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 535 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

phew~


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 535 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 536 2/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 536 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yaaaahhhhsss

Wordle 536 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 536 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 537 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 537 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 537 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 538 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 538 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 538 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 540 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 540 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 540 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Winning word was my 3rd choice, but then i thought…. Nah…. Lets try something more likely

very naive of me

Wordle 540 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 541 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 541 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 541 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boop boop - i’ve applied myself

Wordle 541 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 542 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 542 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 542 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 542 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 543 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 543 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 543 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 544 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 544 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 545 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 545 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 546 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 546 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 546 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 547 3/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I fucked up royally. Basically all there in line one…but hey…FUCK YOU WORDLE!!

Wordle 547 -/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 547 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 548 4/6

🟩🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn second letter…


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 548 2/6

🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

BOOM 💥


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 548 2/6

🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 548 4/6
> 
> 🟩🟨🟩⬛🟩
> 🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
> ...


I woild love to know the second one with the missing letter, I know one other came to mind, but even a third?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 548 2/6

🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> I woild love to know the second one with the missing letter, I know one other came to mind, but even a third?


I went T, P and K.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, a new word learned


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 549 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 549 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Two days in a row.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 549 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 550 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 550 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lucky guess.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 551 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was a struggle…


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 550 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Wordle 551 5/6
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
> ...


Same here…

Wordle 551 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 552 3/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Wordle 552 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 552 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas Wordle crew 🎄🎄

Wordle 553 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 553 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 554 5/6

took a Christmas detour…

⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 555 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 554 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 555 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 556 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 556 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 557 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 557 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 558 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wordle 557 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 558 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 558 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 559 6/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😬


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 559 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 560 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 560 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy New Year my Wordle friends

Wordle 560 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 561 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 561 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 562 4/6

🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 562 2/6

🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

BOOOOOOM 💥


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 563 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 563 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 564 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 564 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what a joy…

Wordle 564 -/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 565 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 565 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 566 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 566 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 566 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 567 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 567 6/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was eventful!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 568 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wellwellwell

Wordle 568 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 568 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 569 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 569 6/6

honestly just four letters left on the board…

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wordle 570 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

its funny how my 2nd last guess and winning guess were opposites



Spoiler: Spoiler



Shiny
Grimy


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 570 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wordle 570 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 571 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordle 571 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

💥 

Wordle 571 2/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wordle 572 4/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------

